# Duke enjoying the snow



## willi3ja (Jan 24, 2013)

New to the forum, so here's some pics of our 18 month old vizsla, Duke, enjoying the recent snow here in VA


KJW_3851 by willi3ja, on Flickr


KJW_3850 by willi3ja, on Flickr


KJW_3849 by willi3ja, on Flickr


KJW_3836 by willi3ja, on Flickr


KJW_3832 by willi3ja, on Flickr


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

Wow those pics are amazing! He looks like he's having an absolute blast. He's a good looking boy


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Great action shots! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, welcome, willi3ja!! Those are some fabulous photos! 

Duke is having SO MUCH FUN!! He is a handsome boy. Is the second dog in the pics also yours (a nice looking puppy-dog, too)? I'm sure they were enjoying each other's company! ;D


----------



## willi3ja (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome. 

The second dog is ours as well. She's a 6 year old (everyone thinks she's the pup) Cocker-Golden mutt.


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Fabulous action shots! And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vjrocha (Jan 28, 2013)

Great shots!!! Can I ask what setting you had your camera on??


----------



## willi3ja (Jan 24, 2013)

shot them using a nikon d7000 with the 70-200 2.8 vrII in manual, exposure comp +0.66ev, f2.8, 1/1000, iso's ranged from 280-360, with some light pp in aperture 3

YMMV


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Duke got it going on
Better then Great
shots

thanks


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Great pics!

I got my husband a Nikon slr camera for his Christmas. We are novices when comes to using it though 

You guys are obviously pros! Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

Love it when those hind legs get ahead of the front ones. LOL


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

Truly wonderful pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

This is Darcy looking for the snow, as the day before we were up to our knees in the stuff, then it disappeared to Darcy's frustration. :


----------

